# Pains/twinges at 10 weeks



## QueenieMurphy

Is anyone getting twinges/pains/cramps still at 10 weeks. I'm getting lots of twinges low down left and right side sort of difficult to explain but at the bottom of where I think my bump will be when it arrives and right to teh sides, each twinge lasts a couple seconds then goes then comes back few secs/mins later. Also have a low pain in my left side that I aggravate if i move sharply or stand up quickly.

Anyone else got anything like this as its worrying me a bit

Thanks

QM xx


----------



## destinyfaith

ive been geting quite a few i never had any in the early weeks but since 10 weeks i get quite a few now guess the little 1 is getting more bigger so needs more room xx


----------



## sincerevon

I have that too. According to my midwife, it's called Round Ligament Pain. It's because your muscles that support your uterus are stretching. I have a dull ache in my lower abdomen, as well as sharp pains from time to time on both sides of my abdomen. It's completely normal, and can get worse in the 2nd Tri. I hope this helps! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks both of you, its been really worrying me today but you've put my mind at rest.

Will go and find something else to worry about now xx


----------



## destinyfaith

try doing some light excerise to help loosen your muscles hun that what i was told to do but getting my butt off the sofa to clean the house is as much excerise as i can take haha x


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

:blush: Oh my god i have these too. Was worrying myself sick until reading all the comments, this is my first pregnancy and so im still learning about all these kind of things :)


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

Hi guys im new here, how do you get those pictures up on your profiles and the pictures of how far along you are at the bottom of your replies? the little coloured pictures?


----------



## PurpleKisses

I've been having twinges, ligament pain and cramping. The doc told me the twinges and cramping is from my uterus stretching and growing...and the ligament pain (on the sides of my pelvis by my hips) is round ligament pain, like Sincerevon said :)

I was concerned, too because I don't remember all of these pains with DS...but they're normal :)


----------



## hb1

I've been getting round ligament pain too - to me it does feel more muscular/ ligament type than cramping or anything - apparently helps to sleep on your left if you are a side sleeper and you are more likely to feel it on your right side 

https://www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/roundligamentpain.htm

hx


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

Hopefully mine are just growing pains


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Thanks everyone - very glad its not just me. They eased off a bit today but yesterday some were pretty painful.

Jojo Mummy - go to your user CP towards the top of the page and click on there and down the left hand side will be edit signature go in there and then you can put whatever you want as your signature - if you want the same ticker as someone you've seen just click on their ticker and it will take you to the homepage for that ticker and you can make your own to cut and paste into your siggy.


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

Awww thanks QueenMurphey done it, not very good at this computer malarky haha


----------



## mummyzilla

I went to doc with this as I had massive pulling pains down in v area when I stood up one day followed by this weird pulling and stretching pain for days,I remember getting this at about 5 mths in my first preg but this started at 9 weeks!!!!!
The doc says its uterus stretching and baby getting comfy:)


----------



## cheryl_b10

I had this too! Its eased now but one time it was so bad I couldn't sleep xx


----------



## Lucky.M

Yeah I have had that this weekend, but I remember it from my other pregnancies, it is normal, baby stretching and growing :) x


----------

